# Best "Clear-Com" headset?



## gafftaper (Apr 5, 2008)

So I ordered a bunch of Production intercom gear. The beltpacks are AWESOME... especially the BP.15 you've got to get one. 

However they are having production problems and my headsets are months over due with no sign of production on the horizon. So I need another product. I'm primarily looking at the Clear Com CC95 and the Telex HR-1. I'm not sure what to think of that folding Telex headband. 

I want single sided, I'm a little afraid of the lighter weight headsets, I've had too much bad luck with the little Motorola headsets in the past. 

Most comfortable, durable, best quality sound? Any other products I should look at?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 5, 2008)

Personally, whatever you choose, make sure the mic boom is both flexible and able to be adjusted from left ear to right ear configuration. Nothing is more annoying that a fixed position make boom.


----------



## erikwithak (Apr 5, 2008)

definitely make sure its left-right adjustable

but personally, i would rather have more padding than lightweight

coming from someone who wears glasses, nothing is more uncomfortable than a headset digging your glasses into your head during an entire show...so extra padding is a big help

as well as adjustable headbands


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah the two I listed are the heavy single ear, swivel left or right boom, noise reduction. I'm really skeptical about the little "walkman" style headsets.


----------



## erikwithak (Apr 5, 2008)

i would be too, my experience with anything designed like that is that it will break easily...even the way people will physically handle them seems to be changed by the way it looks...someone will be alot less likely to toss a bulkier headset around as it looks more important

maybe...or maybe im going insane and have dated too many future psychologists...


----------



## Footer (Apr 5, 2008)

The CC95 is a great piece of gear, and is fairly comfortable. However, I am still a big fan of the PH-88 from Telex, I have had mine for about 5 years and it still works great. However, Its in a case when not in use and I am the only one who ever uses it.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd get the CC95 over the HR-1.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Apr 5, 2008)

The shop I work at just got a large quantity of the SMH-710 headsets from PI, and so far they're doing well. They're a mid-weight, light enough to make the people who want lightweights relatively happy, durable enough to hold up better than true lightweights, and low-cost enough to not make you cry if they do occasionally break.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 9, 2008)

I am currently wearing a CC95 and I love it. Gafftaper you want these.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 10, 2008)

Given a choice between that CC-95 and the telex I'd take the CC-95, however that being said just looking at the image of that headset reminds me of the 4 years worth of headaches they induced during my highschool tech career. For me, they are comfortable for about the first hour, then you switch sides and can eek out another hour, after that, the pressure on my temple was so great my head would start to hurt. They are only adjustable in a limited way which is the downside to it being heavy duty. The audio quality and ability to isolate sound is very good, however - better than telex models I've used.

When I was bored one day I went to engineering and made an adapter to convert 4 pin intercom into TRS audio out and XLR audio in to convert a Beyerdynamic DT 290 headset configured as a play-by-play announcer style headset into a comms headset. The impedance and levels were not perfectly matched but it was close enough and much more comfortable than the clearcom or telex sets. I believe I could have just bought a cableset from Beyer to convert the headset easily to 4 pin but wanted to make it myself...


----------



## BillESC (Apr 12, 2008)

Check out the Beyer DT 108. Most comfortable headset I've ever used without doubt.


----------



## mixmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Gafftaper,
While I'm not familiar with the models you specify, I prefer the lighter weight styles. I find they block out less of the sound around me, which is important since I'm a sound guy. I also think they are a bit more discreet and professional looking for "corporate" type events. We have different models of both brands in our venues here and I prefer Clearcom's sound over Telex. I might also recommend getting headsets with condenser mic elements if the pack that you have will support that feature. I find our condenser mic headsets provide a much cleaner, more intelligible sound, especially when the person talking has to speak quietly or whisper. Unfortunately, not all beltpacks provide the phantom power to support condenser elements.
Matt


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 14, 2008)

I've always wanted one of those super slim-line headsets that they used in the movie Apollo 13. I believe they're made by telex and designed for aerospace. They were used at least three different ways in Apollo 13 - clipped to glasses, headband on head and headband around neck with longer ear piece tube. They appeared to have custom molded ear pieces that would likely do well to block out ambient noise. I would think this type of headset would be very good for tech, in the right areas...


----------



## avkid (Apr 14, 2008)

Plantronics was the first on the moon.
http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/company/heritage.jhtml


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2009)

BillESC said:


> Check out the Beyer DT 108. Most comfortable headset I've ever used without doubt.





Beyerdynamic DT108 Headset

Absolutely agree. (Although it should be noted that reversing from L/R involves removing a cover, then removing and reinserting a screw.) 

Unless comparing to lightweight headsets like the Clear-Com CC-26.

Clear-Com - Products: Party-Line - Headsets/Handsets


----------



## Chris15 (May 1, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Beyerdynamic DT108 Headset
> 
> Absolutely agree. (Although it should be noted that reversing from L/R involves removing a cover, then removing and reinserting a screw.



I third that motion. The DT108s are nice, the DT109s are better - I find the dual ear feels better on a head but the DT290 is nicer still - better sound quality. For all DT headsets, I prefer the velour muffs over the vinyl ones.


----------



## PeytonJr (May 10, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I'm primarily looking at the Clear Com CC95 and the Telex HR-1.



My school has a bunch of the CC-95s, and I can say from experience that they are quality. However, that is upgraded from a clearcom headset that isnt even listed there anymore, so anythig is better. 
I wore it for a couple of hours and forget it was there. 
I reccomend it.
I like the cloth covers better than vinyl becuase they can get uncomfortable and stick to your skin.


----------



## Kyle Soble (Feb 9, 2014)

As my lighting design work has increased I spend increasingly more time on a headset and the ones the theaters typically have in stock are less than comfortable after a while. Any suggestions on what kind of headset I should look at? I'd rather spend the money on something good once than get something i'll want to replace in a year or two. thanks for the advice!

-K


----------



## rochem (Feb 9, 2014)

I was in a similar situation to you as a programmer a while back, and I was all set to buy a CC-26K, which is a fantastic lightweight headset that I really love. However, right before I pulled the trigger, I fell in love with the CC-300, and bought it. It's an updated version of the CC-95, and it's NOT a lightweight, but I loved it. The best feature for me is the fact that when you tip up the microphone, the mic automatically unlatches, then relatches when you pull it back down to your face. As a programmer, it's so easy to quickly move the boom up and down rather than having to find the button on my com box, and I can now leave my com latched for an entire tech, just pulling the mic down when I need to talk.

This worked well for me, because I appreciated the isolation, and I liked that it didn't fall off my ear when I moved my head quickly from side to side, which is something that occasionally happened with the CC-26K. However, as a designer, I think the CC-26K might be better for you. You quickly forget you're wearing it, and it allows you to have conversations without needing to take it off your head. It's sturdy and well-built, but also very light and comfortable.


----------



## Footer (Feb 10, 2014)

PH-88. Mine is going on 12 years and still works after daily use. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smigit2002 (Feb 10, 2014)

A fourth vote for the DT-108s, they are extremely comfortable. Switching the side of the mic is certainly a pain, but they're just too comfortable to pass up!


----------

